# Cheonan Cube Championship 2008



## Rama (Jul 27, 2008)

Kim Seung-Hoon won the Cheonan Cube Championship 2008 with an average of 13.63 seconds. Paik Seung-Won finished second (15.33) and Lee Seung-Woo finished third (15.36).
World records: Kang Ji-Jon Square-1 17.77 (average).
Asian records: Lee Seung-Woo 5x5x5 1:26.66 (single), Park Sang-Jun Pyraminx 4.40 (single), Kang Ji-Jon Square-1 15.00 (single).

Nice overall results, especially the records.
Gilles has to explain me at EC what happened with OH tough. 

EDIT! Wrong thread I am so sorry, it's late here, I should get some rest. I will PM PJK as soon as possible!


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 28, 2008)

I wonder if Kazuhito Iimura will beat it in Tokyo (if he's going)? Hehe talented Korean cubers poping up again =)


----------



## hdskull (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea, I noticed many amazing results!

Did you guys notice that Feet close to being challenged the first time ever ?

If he didn't have that DNF, he'd be about 8 seconds off the WR.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice Square-1 WR. Second place was a 19.xx avg too.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 29, 2008)

did Gungs retire from cubing?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 29, 2008)

Gungz is in the Army, and will be for at least another year.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 29, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Did you guys notice that Feet close to being challenged the first time ever ?



Close? 20 seconds off, or 30% of the total solve time, isn't very close in my opinion. Of course, second best is a great result, but I think that world record is going to stand for a little while longer.

That square-1 record sure is something, though.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 29, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys notice that Feet close to being challenged the first time ever ?
> ...



You're talking about Single, I'm talking about average.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 30, 2008)

I wanna move to korea fast! hehe i like competitive korean cubers XD


----------



## hdskull (Aug 16, 2008)

hdskull said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > hdskull said:
> ...



Now he has the world record, what do you say?


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 16, 2008)

hdskull said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > mrbiggs said:
> ...



I say that I did not see a 20 second drop from his previous result coming.

I have to say, I think that's pretty reasonable. On the other hand, congrats to Chang Jee-Hoon for improving so much in two weeks.


----------

